
Django Migrations – A Primer – from Real Python - mjhea0
https://realpython.com/blog/python/django-migrations-a-primer#.U81JalLtMXI.hackernews
======
Lambda11
the table comparing the old South workflow to the new Django Migrations
workflow is great.

one thing - so you just blow away your old migrations? is there a way to save
them in case we need to revert? seems like this is a little different than it
was w/ south.

